

Tell HN: Startup Weekend Nordics April 9-11 & 16-18 - erikstarck

April 9-11 we're running Startup Weekends in Copenhagen, Lund, Oslo, Vilnius and Kaunas and April 16-18 in Stockholm. It's the first grand tour of Startup Weekend in Scandinavia.<p>I'm sure there are HN readers in Scandinavia that can join us! Go to http://www.startupweekend.org and find the city closest to you. Hope to see you there!
======
ichverstehe
I'll be attending the Copenhagen edition. This could be a great event.

